# 6/5 topwater hookups (warning: semi-graphic)



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Wanted to get out in the ocean for a big fish, but the SW blow kinda ruined those plans. Decided to stay inside and try some protected creeks. Launched a little before dead low and paddled waaaay to the back of a creek with just a trickle of water running out of the channel on the way back. Average depth was 6-8" max, and i had to get out and drag for much of the way. Finally made it back to my "hole" (if you want to call it that). Deepest water was maybe 18" and about the size of an olympic swimming pool. It was pretty much the only place the fish could be...and it was. Kinda like shootin fish in a barrel. First cast with the spook jr and an upper slot red is all over it.

Anyhow, the next couple hours _should_ have been good times. Caught 5 or 6 reds 18-26" and 4 chopper blues (28-34") mostly all on topwater in like 10-12" of water. Pulled the hooks on at least that many more reds and missed probably a dozen more blowups. Nothin quite like seeing those fish push a wake towards your bait just before the strike.

But here's where it got really really fun. The last chopper i caught didnt survive release into mid 80° creek water too well, so, unfortunately, i had to keep him. I made a slit under the gills and hung him off the cleat on the boga grip like a stringer to bleed him out. I had just missed back to back redfish blowups on the spook, so i switched to a mirromullet (quieter, sits a little lower in the water) and sure enough a little 19-20" red takes it. As i go to land him i realize the boga is being occupied, so i decide to be a genius and just cradle the fish under the belly. I do this all the time, but rarely with treble hooks. I realized i hadnt taken any good pics yet, so i decide to rest the camera on the front hatch and wade up to the bow for a quick self-pic. About that time the red freaks out, camera gets knocked in the water (waterproof luckily), and i have a fish dangling around from a mirromullet connected to my finger.

So now it's time to start to analyze my situation before beginning surgery..



















First things first, release the fish. Next, feel around in the mud and find the camera. 

The only pliers i had with me were a pair of xtools hybrids with the fat jaws and metal tip inserts. They were too fat to reach inside the gap of the hook and the jaws wouldnt mash the barb. Basically, the worst pair of pliers possible for this situation. So, step 1: push it all the way through with my hands..










After what seemed like forever, i was able to bend the hook out to a 90° angle and mash the barb the best i could. Tried like hell to cut the hook, but those xtools couldnt come close. Finally i just decide to say 1, 2, 3 and yank it back out. It felt lovely.

At this point, the tide had just started to rise and i had wasted like 20 min of good feeding time. I was more pissed about that than anything. The whole time i'm in surgery, i keep looking up and seeing reds pushing wakes and chasing bait. Needless to say, very next cast with the super spook...










(note that i used the boga this time)

Didnt really get any other pics besides this muddy shot of a chopper and a close-up of another one. Hard to take good pics of them when solo since they arent very hardy fish.



















That's all folks.


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

ouch....two of my buddies were fishing on a small bass boat once, and one put a 4/0 spinnerbait hook through the back of the other one's head. They tried the methog you used, but couldn't get it out. They had to go to the hospital 

Nice fish BTW


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

ouch
Glad you didn't let surgery completely spoil it for ya.
Tetanus up to date????


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

note to self "bend barbs back on all trebs".


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Dang man those really were some nice sized blues. And Im still feeling your pain.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I think your just showing off them abbs  I just happen to have a 6 pack too,, they just happen to be behind my poney keg 

Nice fish and way to tough it out with that barb thing,,, OUCH


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I guess your MirroMullet is officially a FINGER mullet  Nice fish man, sounds like fun.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

nice story and pics and fish. Nice surgery too. Aside from the tetnus, keep an eye out for infection.


----------



## Rob S (Feb 7, 2008)

damn bro, sorry about the finger but nice chopper


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

CRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!! OUCH!!!!!!! Hate it when that happens. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Shooter said:


> I think your just showing off them abbs  I just happen to have a 6 pack too,, they just happen to be behind my poney keg
> 
> Nice fish and way to tough it out with that barb thing,,, OUCH


I thought you called it a shed for your tool?....


----------



## totallybeachin (May 31, 2008)

*knowing the tide.*

I feel for you, having to pull that out one handed.

I am really impressed by your results from knowing the tide. When to be & where to be, very nice indeed.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Look on the bright side...you got the record for catching the biggest thing in the inlet...YOU.

Hope you tossed yourself back though, longpork is outa season....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> I thought you called it a shed for your tool?....


He sold it when his wife finally told him the upkeep on that shed wasnt worth the tool he kept under it.

And awesome report as usual Ryan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I nominate UNCDUB13 as FHB of the year.

fantastic...graphic...and gruesome.

one of the best reads this year!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll second that Al


----------

